# Hella Hits 1000!



## Masood

Well Done, Hella!
That's one hella-va great achievement! 

A por el sugundo millón!

Cheers
Masood


----------



## Cubanboy

Hola. Hella. Aunque no te conozco te deseo muchas felicidades y que sigas brindando tus aportes a este maravilloso foro.


Saludos cordiales y buena suerte.
CB.


----------



## Hella

Gracias a los dos!
No me había dado cuenta de esta maravillosa felicitación!
Espero que nos sigamos encontrando por el foro en mil mensajes más!


----------



## krolaina

Muchas felicidades Hellita, antes te veía más por las mañanas... pero parezco el Guadiana hija, espero seguir encontrándome contigo porque es un verdadero placer, por no hablar de una verdadera explosión de ayuda la que prestas!

Enhorabuena!


----------



## Tampiqueña

_*¡Muchas felicidades Hella!*_

No coincidimos con la frecuencia que me gustaría pero siempre me alegra encontrarte en el foro.
Espero que llegues a un millón de aportaciones y estar también ahí para felicitarte de nuevo.

¡Un abrazo!
_Beatriz_​


----------



## Hella

Gracias también a vosotras, chicas! 
Me honran mucho vuestras palabras, especialmente debido a que todos sois miembros muy experimentados del foro.
Con tan buenos predecesores, es un placer aprender!


----------



## Eva Maria

Encantadora Hella,

Felicidades por tus primeros 1.000 posts! (Dentro de nada te plantas en los 2.000, lo veo venir! )

Gracias por tu presencia siempre simpática y tu constante ayuda al resto de atribulad@s forer@s!

Don't stop, will you?

Besos/Kisses,

Eva Maria


----------



## María Madrid

Muchas felicidades Hella. Hemos coincidido poco pero espero que sigamos encontrándono por aquí y por allá. Saludos,


----------



## Hella

Gracias de nuevo, bombones!
(Aunque tal y como está el cotarro, no sé si algunos llegaremos a los 2000 posts.... )


----------



## alacant

HELLA, HONEY, HAPPY TO HAVE YOU HERE

LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING YOU A LOT IN THE FUTURE

BIG HUGS, CLEVER GIRL, JANICE​


----------



## romarsan

FELICIDADES QUERIDA HELLA
Es un placer coincidir contigo en el foro
La inteligencia y la simpatia son dos de tus puntos fuertes y, a mi, me encantan estas dos facetas tuyas
Te seguiré buscando por el foro
Un beso
Rosalía​


----------



## Hella

_Hugs and Kisses for all of you!!_


----------



## Rayines

¡¡Felicitaciones Hella, no nos cruzamos mucho, pero quiero alentarte para los próximos mil!!


----------

